# Just posted a video review of my car android foldable electric motor screen head unit stereo, single din, from PYLE, PLTDAND72



## er557 (Jun 21, 2019)

This unit has been rooted, xposed installed, has bluetooth calling and contacts support, has an aux and a tv receiver in car, wifi, hd lcd screen, dvd/cd slot for any media, and of course multiple usb ports and sd card slots. enjoy!


----------



## Vario (Jun 21, 2019)

As a former car audio hobbyist, I miss the era of standardized dash board slots allowing single or double DIN stereos to be easily installed and integrated.


----------



## er557 (Jun 21, 2019)

yeah, today's cars are mostly customized and integrated already from the factory, and their functionality usually sucks. You are mostly locked in to one standard, and sometimes aftermarket stereos are not straightforward to install. This unit, however, was professionally installed, and replaced a simple mp3 cd player. I hope the digital tv reception in my country improves, although of course driving with tv on is forbidden.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 15, 2019)

er557 said:


> This unit has been rooted, xposed installed, has bluetooth calling and contacts support, has an aux and a tv receiver in car, wifi, hd lcd screen, dvd/cd slot for any media, and of course multiple usb ports and sd card slots. enjoy!




um review? you didnt even have it playback a video file! how about some h265 playback? hd lcd? (not that it really matters i donnt know any cars that it would fit in  ) maybe if i stole a old car it would work perfect


----------

